# HELP! Anyone seen this before?????



## tippykayak

It looks more like an insect bite than like a Lyme rash, but it could also be a staph infection. Will your vet check an e-mail of the picture in order to save you the drive?


----------



## Pointgold

I agree with Tippy - even little gnat-like critters in the lawn can leave irritated bites like this. I usually just apply a bit of Listerine, and perhaps some Caladryl. If it worsens, or spreads, it would be vet time.


----------



## Doodle

tippykayak said:


> It looks more like an insect bite than like a Lyme rash, but it could also be a staph infection. Will your vet check an e-mail of the picture in order to save you the drive?


Hey Brian. Thanks for your thoughts. Yes, I did email her a picture last night but have not heard back from her yet. There is a definate puncture wound in the center (which is hard to see in the picture)...would staph present like that?


----------



## tippykayak

Doodle said:


> Hey Brian. Thanks for your thoughts. Yes, I did email her a picture last night but have not heard back from her yet. There is a definate puncture wound in the center (which is hard to see in the picture)...would staph present like that?


Staph doesn't cause anything that looks like a puncture, but it could have taken hold in and around a puncture wound. It could also just be a reaction to whatever venom or allergen was injected by the critter that did it.


----------



## Doodle

Pointgold said:


> I agree with Tippy - even little gnat-like critters in the lawn can leave irritated bites like this. I usually just apply a bit of Listerine, and perhaps some Caladryl. If it worsens, or spreads, it would be vet time.


Thanks Laura. It's reassuring that you've seen this before. The only bites I've ever seen on my dogs are typical red bumps. I've never seen a ring like this so it threw me a little.


----------



## Doodle

tippykayak said:


> Staph doesn't cause anything that looks like a puncture, but it could have taken hold in and around a puncture wound. It could also just be a reaction to whatever venom or allergen was injected by the critter that did it.


When I talked to our vet last night, she really felt it was the latter, a reaction to whatever bit him, especially since it's in such a sensitive area and it appeared so suddenly. The way we left it last night was that she would look at the picture I emailed her and she would call us only if she changed her mind and thought it was something that needed immediate attention. So at this point I'm assuming no news is good news. But I tend to be a bit of a worrier with this stuff.


----------



## Maya's Mom

I don't want to worry you, but I would definitely get a second opinion. I know very little about what a lyme rash would look like, only that it sometimes is like a bulls-eye in people. The reason I would get a second opinion is because lyme can be so serious, but is very easily treated early on. All it takes if caught early is an antibiotic, but if left untreated, it can cause major damage. I am a bit of a worrier, especially on this subject because my mom, who lives in Maine, has lyme disease. Hers was not caught early so she has chronic pain and other issues from it. It can be such a serious disease, but is no big deal if you give an antibiotic right away. I was asking my vet about vaccinating my pup for lyme and he said that the research is showing that the vaccine doesn't work well. Many dogs who are vaccinated are getting it anyway. Also, I got a deer tick several years ago in Maine about this time of year and they are TINY. Especially early in the summer. Mine was on the front of my neck and I felt a tiny bump and asked my mom to look at it to see what it was. She had to get extremely close to my neck to even see it. She told me she never would have noticed it, even in a visible place like that. So it is something you could very easily miss, even if you are checking your dog for ticks. They also sometimes do latch on for a little, then detach. They used to think that a tick had to be attached for at least 48 hours, but they are now thinking it could be much shorter. 
Sorry to ramble on and on. Lyme disease is something that has affected me personally and I just don't want anyone else to have to deal with it when it's preventable. It may be quite unlikely that it's lyme, but why take the chance? I would find a vet in the area you could have check your dog.


----------



## fostermom

It could also be ringworm.


----------



## tippykayak

I'm still betting on an infected bug bite that clears itself up over the next day or two.


----------



## jonesyboy

Jonesy had something similar a month ago & the vet said it was chigger bites. He had a couple different spots - all about 1/2 inch in diameter in his groin area. The vet said chiggers live in grass so that's a common area for a dog to get bitten if he lies in grass a lot. The spots resolved on their own in a couple of days.


----------



## Doodle

Update: Thanks everyone for your thoughts and advice. This mark did resolve itself in a few days. And we haven't seen any other ill effects.


----------

